# [EVDL] 19 yr old builds e-trike



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

THAT is incredible!

I would definitely buy that.

With 19 year olds doing this, we should easily be able to turn our economy around, if we put our resources towards them, and the future ! 

> Date: Fri, 7 Aug 2009 07:37:29 -0500
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] 19 yr old builds e-trike
> 
> I wish there were a lot more kids (and adults) like this - concerned, 
> creative and capable. Way ahead of where I was at 19 (... and 29, ... 
> and probably 39). Imagine what will come out of the BEST program!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9d3wAjdknA&feature=related 
> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9d3wAjdknA&feature=related>
> 
> -- 
> Gary Krysztopik
> www.ZWheelz.com
> www.aceaa.org
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Get your vacation photos on your phone!
http://windowsliveformobile.com/en-us/photos/default.aspx?&OCID=0809TL-HM
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090807/6a2e0256/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

According to the article in the Kitsap Sun newspaper on Monday, Mark is now
working at Manzanita Micro.

http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/aug/23/north-kitsap-business-charged-up-about-green/

Mark's picture is thumbnail 5 and 8 at:

http://www.kitsapsun.com/photos/galleries/2009/aug/21/manzanita-micro/



Joe Smalley
Rural Kitsap County WA
Former owner of 48 Volt Fiesta
NEDRA 48 volt street conversion record holder
[email protected]


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "George Dewey" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 07, 2009 8:01 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 19 yr old builds e-trike


>
> THAT is incredible!
>
> I would definitely buy that.
>
> With 19 year olds doing this, we should easily be able to turn our economy
around, if we put our resources towards them, and the future ! 
>
> > Date: Fri, 7 Aug 2009 07:37:29 -0500
> > From: [email protected]
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: [EVDL] 19 yr old builds e-trike
> >
> > I wish there were a lot more kids (and adults) like this - concerned,
> > creative and capable. Way ahead of where I was at 19 (... and 29, ...
> > and probably 39). Imagine what will come out of the BEST program!
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9d3wAjdknA&feature=related
> > <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9d3wAjdknA&feature=related>
> >
> > -- 
> > Gary Krysztopik
> > www.ZWheelz.com
> > www.aceaa.org
> > San Antonio, TX
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your vacation photos on your phone!
> http://windowsliveformobile.com/en-us/photos/default.aspx?&OCID=0809TL-HM
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090807/6a2e0256/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the article it says;

"Manzanita has nine employees, and on a recent morning in the shop,
some of them were hard at work at the bench, carefully piecing
together all of the intricacies that go into making Manzanita=92s
chargers. Blue and made of metal, the chargers are about the size of
bread boxes."

Blue! Mine is green, just like my controller. My kids always say I
can't keep up with the latest trends, but I didn't think I needed to
change my charger too. I think I'll wait and see what color charger
Brad and Angelina use before I change mine. Or I can just wait ten
years and see if green chargers come back in fashion.





> Joe Smalley<[email protected]> wrote:
> > According to the article in the Kitsap Sun newspaper on Monday, Mark is n=
> ow
> > working at Manzanita Micro.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe the author of the article is color-blind - I think I remember that =

Rich is.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]


----- Original Message ----- =

From: "dave cover" <[email protected]>
To: "Joe Smalley" <[email protected]>; "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" =

<[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 27, 2009 5:13 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 19 yr old builds e-trike


In the article it says;

"Manzanita has nine employees, and on a recent morning in the shop,
some of them were hard at work at the bench, carefully piecing
together all of the intricacies that go into making Manzanita=92s
chargers. Blue and made of metal, the chargers are about the size of
bread boxes."

Blue! Mine is green, just like my controller. My kids always say I
can't keep up with the latest trends, but I didn't think I needed to
change my charger too. I think I'll wait and see what color charger
Brad and Angelina use before I change mine. Or I can just wait ten
years and see if green chargers come back in fashion.





> Joe Smalley<[email protected]> wrote:
> > According to the article in the Kitsap Sun newspaper on Monday, Mark is =
> 
> > now
> ...


----------

